# Pickles my first budgie 8wks old



## Felo0709 (Jan 2, 2022)

Normal green??














Normal green???


----------



## BudgieFan16 (Sep 25, 2021)

Love the name pickles! So cute!


----------



## Felo0709 (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you. He has been a joy to meet.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

He’s absolutely adorable


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

Felo0709 said:


> Normal green?? Normal green???


Probably, yes, but if we could see more of him, front and back in natural light, we could say for certain.

Great name.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is SO cute! He looks olive green to me  More photos without shadow in natural light as mentioned would be great


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Side grin.. 😁


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pickles is an ADORABLE baby boy!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Felo0709 (Jan 2, 2022)

vrabec said:


> Side grin.. 😁


 Haha I had not noticed. Cute



wmcburke said:


> Probably, yes, but if we could see more of him, front and back in natural light, we could say for certain.
> 
> Great name.


Have not been able to get great pictures as he is still settling in and easily frightened. I managed to take these... are they helpful?



















StarlingWings said:


> He is SO cute! He looks olive green to me  More photos without shadow in natural light as mentioned would be great


The best I could do as he is still easily frightened.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He's adorable, he looks olive to me as well. Is that a snuggle hut/tent I see in the cage, if so you should remove it, if the fibers are ingested it can be very harmful and sometimes fatal, here is some info about that Dangers of Snuggle huts, tents, fabric housing, rope...


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes, Olive Green Normal.


----------

